# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Inception can happen? Tell 'em they're dreamin' - NEWS.com.au

## Dream Guide Team

Daily Mail*Inception can happen? Tell 'em they're dreamin'**NEWS.com.au**Lucid dreaming* - the ability to manipulate dreams and the premise for Inception - is real. Picture: Warner Bros Source: AP PEOPLE grab your totem - the dream within a dream could soon become a reality. Scientists believe they have found a way to plant *...*Inception becomes reality: People can teach themselves new skills in dreamsDaily Mail*all 9 news articles »*

----------

